# Fantastic Four (2005)



## Princess Ivy (Jun 23, 2005)

*Fantastic Four*

Is out, 8 July 2005. I love comic book movies, especially if they are bad. I want to see this one. here are some trailers:
http://www.themoviebox.net/movies/2005/DEFGH/Fantastic-Four/trailer.php
and nice to see jullian macmahon as dr doom


----------



## Alia (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: Fantastic Four*

Looks good, can't wait until it's out!


----------



## GOLLUM (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: Fantastic Four*

Saw the cinema trailers earlier this week whilst watching Batman Begins. Have already marked it on my diary.......


----------



## Princess Ivy (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: Fantastic Four*

now i have to arrange the cash for tickets and a baby sitter


----------



## Alysheba (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: Fantastic Four*

This is the one film this summer that I MUST see when it opens. The only other film I have to see when it opens is "Harry Potter". But that's a way off. In fact you have just reminded me to call up my buddy to go with me. LOL... I have to tell him in advance otherwise he'll make plans.


----------



## Culhwch (Jul 10, 2005)

*The Fantastic Four*

Just come from seeing this tonight. Nothing out of the bag, certainly pales in comparison to the X-men movies or Batman Begins, but big dumb fun nonetheless. Anyone else seen it?


----------



## GOLLUM (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: The Fantastic Four*

Not yet but it got very average reviews so I'll probably wait for it to come to DVD at the video library.... 

**EDIT* * Whilst I've enjoyed some of the comic bok adaptations (like Spiderman and Batman Begins) I feel Holywood is starting to overdo this entire sub-grenre in film. Typical flogging of the golden goose syndrome methinks..


----------



## The Master™ (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: The Fantastic Four*

I don't think I'm gonna be too interested in seeing this...

Does it still semi-relate to the comics???

Is it still Reed Richards as Mr Fantastic, married to Sue Richards as Invisible Girl, and her brother Johnny as The Human Torch... With Ben Grimm their friend and pilot who gets turned into The Thing???

I saw that Dr Doom was part of their space trip, even though there were no COSMIC RAYS to affect them... When was Dr Doom a friend and not some Psychopath with a god complex????


----------



## Culhwch (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: The Fantastic Four*

Haven't read the comics so am not sure how closely it sticks - all the characters are the same, though, as far as names go. Except Reed and Sue aren't married yet.


----------



## The Master™ (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: The Fantastic Four*

Interesting...

1) *SLAPS CULHWCH* What do you mean you've never read the comics??? Bet you never watched the cartoons either???
2) Reed and Sue were married (in the comics) before they went into space... 

Still, think I'll wait until it makes it to the small screen, before watching it...


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: The Fantastic Four*

I'll probably watch it. I've seen pretty much every superhero movie (apart from Dolph's Punisher & Halle Berry's Catwoman  and I'll probably see them at some point).

Looks fairly cack on the trailers, but we'll see. So far one of the best superhero movies I've seen in recent years is the Incredibles..


----------



## kaneda (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: The Fantastic Four*

I didn't think this was out yet. Not sure if I'll see it don't think i could cope with seeing a bad version of the fantastic four! 

But saying that, they are one of my fave comics, so i kind of feel i should see it because of that (but it has Julian McMahon playing doom  ) O i don't know. I suppose if im in wimbledon one day with nothing else to do i may go see it.


----------



## The Master™ (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: The Fantastic Four*

A Juilian McMahon fan??? Only really liked him in Charmed...


----------



## kaneda (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: The Fantastic Four*

did the wrong smilie! I don't like him!


----------



## kaneda (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: The Fantastic Four*



			
				Winters_Sorrow said:
			
		

> Looks fairly cack on the trailers, but we'll see. So far one of the best superhero movies I've seen in recent years is the Incredibles..


 
Don't get me wrong, i loved the film but it took too long until they were in the custumes fighting together doing the superhero pose  but still, cracking film though!


----------



## Culhwch (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: The Fantastic Four*

Being Australian I was cringing a little to hear Julian McMahon was playing Dr Doom, but he actually pulled it off pretty successfully.

No, TM, didn't watch the cartoons, either.

I'll agree with you there, WS, The Incredibles set a benchmark few will reach....

Just go not expecting much (which I did) and you might find yourself enjoying it. Or wait for the DVD. Certainly not a 'must see on the big screen' film. The effects were nothing special.


----------



## Green (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: The Fantastic Four*

I want to go see this, even though I suspect it'll be crap. I just have a weakness for Marvel in particular, and comic-adaptions in general.

I'm a fan of the guy playing Doom - seems like he's the only one that can act. And he seems perfect to the role (good looking egotist, face gets messed-up, goes a bit _more_ mental). I never read the comics, but I read other Marvel stuff, and that Gaiman 1659 (or whatever it's called) recently. That had a nice take on the F4.

None of my mates fancy it though, so might just have to force the missus into watching it. Roll on X3 and Spider-Man 3


----------



## angrybuddhist (Jul 12, 2005)

*Re: The Fantastic Four*



			
				Culhwch said:
			
		

> Being Australian I was cringing a little to hear Julian McMahon was playing Dr Doom, but he actually pulled it off pretty successfully.


I disagree. I really like McMahon on Nip/Tuck, but as Dr. Doom, I think he was miscast. Or maybe if they changed his voice to something more menacing (ala Darth Vader) when he wore his mask, I would have found him more convincing.


----------



## NSMike (Jul 13, 2005)

*Re: The Fantastic Four*

Not quite as bad as The Hulk, but still not a good movie.  Those of you waiting for the DVD to rent aren't missing anything.  Doesn't compare to Batman Begins.  This was a snoozer.


----------



## Quest (Jul 18, 2005)

*Re: The Fantastic Four*

I saw it and I liked it.  Agreed, it was better than the Hulk, not as good as Spiderman.  I don't know about X-Men.  I thought it was pretty much tied with X-Men, considering they made a lot of changes in X-Men, as well.


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Jul 18, 2005)

*Re: The Fantastic Four*

Well it was farily silly - but no sillier than the early FF comics, really, and fun. Several plot gaps and oddities, and a rather mixed cast as far as acting ability goes, but a fun popcorn movie. Now that they've got the whole origin bit out of the way, the next one should be interesting.


----------



## kyektulu (Jul 25, 2005)

*Re: The Fantastic Four*

Going to watch this tonight will let you know how good it is then! You all are giving it pretty good ratings so I hope I enjoy!
xxxkyexxx


----------



## Green (Jul 25, 2005)

*Re: The Fantastic Four*

Well I'll be the first to say how bad it is. Very. Very, very bad.

Bad directing, bad script, the two main characters (Invisible and Fantastic) are boring, the villain is great until he gets in costume, at which point he goes DOOOOOOWNHILL and the rest of it was just lame.

So, yeah. 2 curiously yellow stars out of 5.

EDIT - I suppose I should say, the other two of the 4 were alright. But they were overwhelmed by the badness (pre-80s sense of the word) of the main two.


----------



## lazygun (Jul 25, 2005)

*Re: The Fantastic Four*

Question please,anyone?..was there "Clobberin' Time!"?.


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: The Fantastic Four*

Yes, there was!


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: The Fantastic Four*



			
				lazygun said:
			
		

> Question please,anyone?..was there "Clobberin' Time!"?.


 
It happened twice - although only said once by Ben Grimm himself 

Saw this last night. Like Knivesout said, too many plot holes. I found myself to often being yanked out of the movie by terrible and hackneyed dialogue.
Didn't think having Doom involved in the accident helped either - I can see why they did it (to cram in more set pieces, because his true origin story is quite elaborate & would have been time-consuming to bring to screen), but it wasn't done very well.
Overall I think the problems with the film boiled down to two main points:
1) It rushed itself in the wrong places and slowed down in the wrong places - did anybody else find the whole bridge sequence completely unnecessary?
2) It didn't know whether it wanted to be a Comedy or not. There were too many "comic" moments in the film. Rather than relieve the tension it just made the film farcical as whenever they tried to inject drama or pathos into a moment, every 5 minutes there would be another (usually bad) joke.

I suppose it looks like I hated the movie - I didn't.
It was ok, it just wasn't _*Fantastic*_


----------



## Dave (Jul 26, 2005)

I read that this was overhyped rubbish, but I make my own decisions and I thought it was pretty good. If you have to make a choice, see 'War of the Worlds', but if you want a superheroes coming to terms with their new powers and defending the world from their evil ex-boss, it will not disappoint you. Obviously, that plot is not very original, but it is based on a Marvel comic, not Charles Dickens.

There is an accident and a space based experiment results in five people being changed by cosmic rays. Reed Richards, inventor and leader of the group gains the ability to stretch his body, and takes the name, Mr. Fantastic. His girlfriend, Sue Storm, gains the ability to turn invisible and create force fields, calling herself the Invisible Woman. Her younger brother Johnny Storm gains the ability to control fire, including covering his own body with flame, becoming the Human Torch. Pilot Ben Grimm is turned into a super-strong rock creature calling himself Thing. Together, they use their unique powers as the Fantastic Four to foil the evil plans of their former boss Victor Von Doom, calling himself Doctor Doom, with great metalic strength, and who is able to draw and release electric charges.


----------



## lucifer_principle (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: The Fantastic Four*

Flame On!


----------



## lucifer_principle (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: The Fantastic Four*



> It was ok, it just wasn't _*Fantastic*_


My reply when I finally meet God about my life


----------



## kyektulu (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: The Fantastic Four*

I saw this on wednesday and it id a great film I reccomend it. 
I havnt read the comics unfortunetly so cannot comment on its likeness to the origanal writings.
My fave bits are when torch is winding up the thing 
xxxkyexxx


----------



## Alysheba (Aug 1, 2005)

*Re: The Fantastic Four*

I finally got to see this today. And like many here I found it to be just, okay. It wasn't great, but it did have it's moments. As much as I like Ioan Gruffudd, I must say, his character was the most boring. Jessica Alba is pretty to look at in here but that is about it. IMO the banter between Grimm and Torch made some of this movie bearable. Maybe I'm being unfair because I'm comparing it to X-Men and Spider-man, which IMO were two of the best comic to screen adaptations, but I guess I was expecting more than I got.


----------



## ray gower (Aug 10, 2005)

Fantastic Four is and always has been aimed at a younger audience, as such it has always been more upbeat and entertaining than say Batman. This in mind, the film is a very neat prase of the Marvel comic.

Plenty of small gags to bolster the audience in what would be an otherwise stodgy story, enough action to keep the mind off things too. So not Batman or X-Men, but a really entertaining film!

In common with the lower standards of drawing in Marvel, there does appear to be a lot of mistakes in the film. IMDB lists a full dozen- Can't say I noticed, but I wasn't looking


----------

